# Mount Street Hospital/St Joseph's Orphanage - December 2015



## dannyryder (Dec 15, 2015)

I went on a trip to Preston to find St Joseph's Institution and when I got there it was pitch black! I got the 0530 train from Lime Street and after getting off the train I headed to Mount Street, after walking around it once I came to the gate and as I was on top tangled up in the razor wire a woman drove down and stopped at the gate I managed to get free and down before she got out her car.

She opened the gate with me now inside her car park, I chatted to her for a while whilst still having a look round, left and went for a coffee.

10 minutes later I went back, coffee in hand, over the gate and went for an explore.

The pictures are below but first some history I found:

It was built and partially endowed by Mrs. Maria Holland in 1872. The Orphanage was solely for Roman Catholic orphan girls; and they are instructed and generally looked after by nuns. Mr.R.W.Hughes, formerly of Preston, was the architect of the building.

On the eastern side of the Orphanage is St Joseph’s Institute for the Sick Poor. This building, which has its front in Mount-street, was erected out of funds bequeathed for the purpose by Mrs. Holland and it was opened in 1877. It was maintained by voluntary contributions; There was accommodation at this Institute for about 25 patients.

There’s a few further bits of history about the St Joseph’s complex:


Mount Street Hospital received its first operating theatre in 1910
In World War 1 it housed wounded British and Belgian soliders
A new wing was added to the Hospital in 1933
In World War 2 it was used to care for Dutch and Belgian sailors
Another new wing was opened in 1958 by Princess Marina the Duchess of Kent
The nuns who ran the orphanage were originally Dutch and called the Sisters of Charity of Our Lady Mother of Mercy

(Taken from St Joseph?s Orphanage | Blog Preston)


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


St Joseph's Institution by Danny Ryder, on Flickr​
The place is trashed! Like honestly time has not been kind to this place which is a shame, its so dark down there too so I advise a torch and not a bike light otherwise you'll be relying on your camera screen haha!

Danny x


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2015)

Great report, thank you.


----------



## dannyryder (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice one, what a cracking set of photos. 
Thanks for sharing Danny!


----------



## Lavino (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice one Danny and well done on your persistence ..


----------



## Telf. (Dec 15, 2015)

Great report Danny, good to see its open again.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 15, 2015)

Really great photos! I love the wheelchair shot


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 15, 2015)

cool photos, well done


----------



## dannyryder (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you for the comments


----------



## T0n3r (Dec 16, 2015)

great shots! Awesome to see that this place is potentially "open" again


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2015)

Smashing shots well done!but what a strange place for a fruit machine!


----------



## Potter (Dec 17, 2015)

Excellent, and love that lone wheelchair shot. The bandit is a bit of a random find.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 18, 2015)

One ive always wanted to see, nice set of pics


----------

